# Admiral multi car



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

I have just got my renewal through from Admiral which has gone up about £75 from last year. What other companys will cover a R35 GTR and a second car on a multi car policy.

Also anyone had any luck getting the price reduced with Admiral ?


----------



## Noel Dazely & Co Insurance (Dec 2, 2013)

Mrw said:


> I have just got my renewal through from Admiral which has gone up about £75 from last year. What other companys will cover a R35 GTR and a second car on a multi car policy.
> 
> Also anyone had any luck getting the price reduced with Admiral ?


Hi there , 

We have excellent deals available for this sort of thing and would love to help .

If you could pm us your contact details or visit our website Noel Dazely Insurance we will be very pleased to help you.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

I found it was cheaper to insure my R35 and the missus' Fiat 500 on separate policies than a multi car one, even when we both used the same insurer (Admiral), weird.

Try Elephant, Admirals sister company, as normally one is vastly lower than the other. Seems to alternate every few months, I'm limited to only a couple of insurers due to living in Manchester, bloody annoying!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have an Admiral multicar policy but am looking forward to ditching it.

I had a non-fault claim (with video evidence) but they have kept the claim open for 12 months in case I am claimed against... with the end result that it made sure I got a nice increase at renewal time and it made finding another insurer tricky.

Even though I was sideswiped by a lorry moving out of his lane on a UK motorway.
The video clearly shows me driving along minding my own business in the centre of my lane at the time.

They quoted me 40% extra the robbing swine, but I haggled them down to 20% extra.

Next time round I'll be putting my 5 cars on seperate policies.


----------



## Jeff5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Mrw said:


> I have just got my renewal through from Admiral which has gone up about £75 from last year. What other companys will cover a R35 GTR and a second car on a multi car policy.
> 
> Also anyone had any luck getting the price reduced with Admiral ?


Hi
I had the same thing with Admiral.Rang them and they reduced the price.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Noel Dazely & Co Insurance said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> We have excellent deals available for this sort of thing and would love to help .
> 
> If you could pm us your contact details or visit our website Noel Dazely Insurance we will be very pleased to help you.


Are you happy to insure a stage 4 car. Exhaust intakes injectors remap ?


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

I have just phoned Noel Dazely insurance for a quote , very professional on the phone so lets see what price they back with.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Sky insurance cloned my no claims but depends on how much your Cars are worth.

Graham


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I've had Admiral multi car for a good few years now and every year they try their luck.
Whenever I phone I have always managed to get them to give an even better deal than the year before so its worth giving that a try.
I have just swapped my GTR as from today to Paceward though, they couldn't match Admiral, by a fair bit actually but I'm going to track it this year and will be using their track day cover so I had to accept the hit.
Another thing to bear in mind about Admiral is that you are limited to mods that you can do, I've stuck at stage 2 to stay within their rules but now I can do a little more :smokin:
J


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

I have got a good quote from my Sky insurance for both my cars, Noel Dazely still have not got back in touch with a price.

Is there anyother companies to try that will do a multi car policy ?


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

After a call to admiral they have knocked £140 off. Result


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Mrw said:


> After a call to admiral they have knocked £140 off. Result


They always do. Every year they try it on! I normally just do a new online quote which is always cheaper and then get them to match it.


----------



## msingh (Sep 14, 2004)

Give sky insurance a call they gave me a decent saving on my r32 gtr and two other cars.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Had my admiral through £1690 for GTR, X5 40D and 306 Gti

I got it down to £1120

Bizarrely the 306 was pushing up the premiums of the others, so asked them to remove and got a quote like this (brackets are with 306)

GTR 361.98 (420.62)
X5 513 (595.50)

So you can see the 306 was costing me more than the GTR.

Turns out they weren't mirroring my 16 year Protected NCB on the 306. So i asked them to remove the 306. Then i called up and got the 306 added at £245 but this pushed up the prices to the bracket prices again. So i queried this and eventually got it all for £1120. 

I also have 3 other named drivers as well.


----------

